
Linux ate my RAM - dutchbrit
http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
======
bicolao
>> How do I stop Linux from doing this? > You can't disable disk caching

While that's true, you can temporarily stop (1) the cache it with "echo 3
>/proc/sys/vm/drop_caches" and enjoy a short and horrible performance
degradation. Then you learn to leave it as is.

(1) just tried it. Even with 'sync' I can't seem to free everything. Linux
still "eats" my RAM!!! Any explanation?

~~~
ldarby
At least one cause I know of is applications creating an anonymous mmap()
region. IIRC that's counted by the nr_active_anon field in /proc/vmstat

------
olgeni
It did not eat my RAM, but ext4 had breakfast with production data.

------
Antwan
This made my monday.

